# Stars with and without make up - gotta love it.



## User49 (Jun 13, 2008)

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.anvari.org/db/cols/Stars_without_Make_Up/Stars_Without_Makeup_C.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.anvari.org/cols/Stars_without_Make_Up.html&h=671&w=444&sz=47&hl=en  &start=20&um=1&tbnid=JYx8fGdiaqZVNM:&tbnh=138&tbnw  =91&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmakeup%2B%2B%2B%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26  sa%3DG


I know it's really sad but when i come across these I secretly sigh relief. Everyone looks normal without make up! And BLIMEY what a difference it makes!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 13, 2008)

It would really suck to be followed around having snapshots of you taken not looking your best.   I would hate to put on a full face to go to the mailbox or walk the dog.  and on the other hand anyone can be made up to look like a celebrity


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 13, 2008)

Haha I lol at the micheal jackson ones


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 13, 2008)

OMG that's bad..


----------



## n_c (Jun 13, 2008)

Lol!!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 13, 2008)

Haha those are funny. However I think alot, if not most of those are just bad timing. Such as Alicia Silverstone. She's a gorgeous girl but that first no makeup shot is just a horrible moment to take a photo.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 14, 2008)

i feel so much better about my imperfect skin now that i see cameron diaz without makeup.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 14, 2008)

LOL!

Some of them are  actually still adorable without make up; ex Christina Aguilara, Eva Longoria, Halle Berry, Keira Knightly.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 14, 2008)

WOA! Dang, everyone is super pale with no makeup!! lol
Oh, and WTF happened to Katie Holmes?? I mean besides Tom Cruise... That picture of her is horrendous...


----------



## sixpixee (Jun 14, 2008)

i wonder if some of those are photoshopped to make them look worse?


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jun 14, 2008)

lol @ diana ross.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 14, 2008)

Aguilara, jolie and Berry all look fine without makeup.  Renee Zellwigger has cheeks like a longtime bulimic aquires. Some of the celebs looked just plain scary (Jackson). Diana Ross with the no makeup pic and the huge hair is a dead ringer for my landlady.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 16, 2008)

Poor Katie Holmes. Cold sores suck!


----------



## sofabean (Jun 16, 2008)

halle berry looks pretty good with no make up on!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 16, 2008)

of course if you use their ad campaign photoshoots from 10 years ago that are photoshopped vs their candids coming out of the grocery store, theyre gonna look like theyre awful ...


----------



## christyluv3 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ah! Kelly Ripa looks like Skeletor! Too bad alot of the pictures _with_ makeup are several years old. Of course the difference is gonna be dramatic. Still funny though.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 27, 2008)

lolllll

some of them still look cute without makeup.

some of them REALLY need it.... (poor Renee Z.)

...and now we know, J.Lo's "glo" is just bronzer!


----------

